# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  हिन्दु धर्म (सनातन धर्म) की प्राचीनता

## mangaldev

*इस सूत्र पर आप वो तथ्य, ऐतिहासिक सामग्री, खबरे आदि पोस्ट कर सकते है जिससे हिन्दु अथार्त सनातन धर्म की प्राचीनता के बारे मे अधिक से अधिक तथ्य, जानकारियां ऐतिहासिक सामग्रीया यहां एकत्रित हो सके।*

----------


## mangaldev

खुदाई में निकला दो हजार साल पुराना शिवलिंग!
*छत्तीसगढ़ के महासमुंद जिले में पुरातत्व विभाग को खुदाई के दौरान द्वादश ज्योतिर्लिगों वाले पौरुष पत्थर से बना शिवलिंग मिला है. माना जा रहा है कि यह दो हजार वर्ष पुराना है. सिरपुर में मिले इस शिवलिंग को काशी विश्वनाथ जैसा शिवलिंग बताया जा रहा हैं. छत्तीसगढ़ के पुरातत्व सलाहकार अरुण कुमार शर्मा का दावा है कि यह दो हजार साल पुराना है और राज्य में मिला अब तक का सबसे प्राचीन व विशाल शिवलिंग है।
पुरातत्वविदों का कहना है कि वाराणसी के काशी विश्वनाथ और उज्जैन के महाकालेश्वर शिवलिंग जैसा है सिरपुर में मिला यह शिवलिंग. यह बेहद चिकना है. खुदाई के दौरान पहली शताब्दी में सरभपुरिया राजाओं के द्वारा बनाए गए मंदिर के प्रमाण भी मिले. इस शिवलिंग में विष्णु सूत्र (जनेऊ) और असंख्य शिव धारियां हैं.
सूबे के सिरपुर में साइट नंबर 15 की खुदाई के दौरान मिले मंदिर के अवशेषों के बीच 4 फीट लंबा 2.5 फीट की गोलाई वाला यह शिवलिंग निकला है. बारहवीं शताब्दी में आए भूकंप और बाद में चित्रोत्पला महानदी की बाढ़ में पूरा मंदिर परिसर ढह गया था. मंदिर के खंभे नदी के किनारे चले गए. सिरपुर में कई सालों से चल रही खुदाई में सैकड़ों शिवलिंग मिले हैं. इनमें से गंधेश्वर की तरह यह शिवलिंग भी साबूत निकला है.
भूकंप और बाढ़ से गंधेश्वर मंदिर भी पूरी तरह से क्षतिग्रस्त हो गया था. पर यहां मौजूद सफेद पत्थर से बना शिवलिंग सुरक्षित बच गया. सिरपुर में मिले गंधेश्वर शिवलिंग की विशेषता उससे निकलने वाली तुलसी के पौधे जैसी सुगंध है. इसलिए इसे गंधेश्वर शिवलिंग कहा जा रहा है.पुरातत्व सलाहकार अरुण कुमार शर्मा ने बताया कि ब्रिटिश पुरातत्ववेत्ता बैडलर ने 1862 में लिखे संस्मरण में एक विशाल शिवमंदिर का जिक्र किया है. लक्ष्मण मंदिर परिसर के दक्षिण में स्थित एक टीले के नीचे राज्य के संभवत: सबसे बड़े और प्राचीन शिव मंदिर की खुदाई होना बाकी है. जो भविष्य में यहां से प्राप्त हो सकती हैं। पुरातत्व के जानकारों के अनुसार भूकंप और बाढ़ ने सिरपुर शहर को 12वीं सदी में जबर्दस्त नुकसान पहुंचाया था. कालांतर में नदी की रेत और मिट्टी की परतें शहर को दबाती चलीं गईं. टीलों को कई मीटर खोदकर शहर की संरचना को निकाला गया. खुदाई में मिले सिक्कों, प्रतिमाओं, ताम्रपत्र, बर्तन, शिलालेखों के आधार पर उस काल की गणना होती गई. साइट पर खुदाई की गहराई जैसे-जैसे बढ़ती है, प्राचीन काल के और सबूत मिलते जाते हैं. जमीन में जिस गहराई पर शिवलिंग मिला, उसके आधार पर इसे दो हजार साल पुराना माना गया है. बहरहाल यहां मिल रहे शिवलिंग पुरातत्व के जानकारों के लिए अब शोध का विषय बनता जा रहा है.*



> http://aajtak.intoday.in/story/2000-...-1-774834.html

----------


## mangaldev

खुदाई में निकला दो हजार साल पुराना शिवलिंग!

----------

